# Kessie non a posto fisicamente. E il futuro...



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.

*Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/


questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


----------



## bmb (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Chi investirebbe 50 milioni su un mediano come se ne possono trovare una decina a metà prezzo? Kessie ha solo un grande strapotere fisico, che poi quando non è in forma diventa veramente un paracarro. I piedi sono gli stessi di Gattuso.


----------



## Dexter (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Anche rinnovare e promettere una percentuale della futura vendita direttamente nelle tasche del giocatore, potrebbe essere una soluzione. Visto che a quanto pare sono tutti dei mercenari, se si dicesse loro: rinnova, il prossimo anno ti cediamo a 60 milioni e hai il 15-20%...quanti rifiuterebbero?


----------



## diavolo (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Non dimenticare la stecca al procuratore alla firma.Rinnovarlo a quelle cifre sarebbe un rischio poi non credo che sarebbe così appetibile, per un eventuale acquirente, investire 150 milioni su Kessie.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/


Questo ha mollato di testa dall'estate.
Al suo livello avrà giocato 5 partite.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare la stecca al procuratore alla firma.Rinnovarlo a quelle cifre sarebbe un rischio poi non credo che sarebbe così appetibile, per un eventuale acquirente, investire 150 milioni su Kessie.


quello che dico io è che ora è di moda prendere l'ingaggio, raddoppiarlo, moltiplicarlo per gli anni del contratto e dire che sul giocatore investi quello. Così si fanno vedere mega cifre e si dice che la spesa è insostenibile. Cosa false perchè già dopo un anno lo puoi vendere e in realtà guadagnarci. Altra cosa è dire che in realtà quei soldi non li vale. Cosa sulla quale posso essere abbastanza d'accordo, anche se uno come Kessie, per me, se torna quello dell'anno scorso, in premier a 50 cocuzze lo vendi a occhi chiusi, perchè ha caratteristiche adatte alla premier.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/


.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/



Diventato utile come un Krunic.

Più passa il tempo e più sarà attanagliato da turbe mentali quando gioca, mettendoci magari in pericolo.

Sarei per non utilizzarlo più.


----------



## El picinin (16 Febbraio 2022)

Si diamogli 8 milioni,poi non schioda più da milanello


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Eh certo, il procuratore che ha solo lui in procura tra l'altro vuole la cifrona al punto che ignora Maldini da DUE ANNI per il rinnovo, e secondo te non vuole la bustarella stracolma? In più chi diavolo spende 50 milioni più un ulteriore aumento a Kessie? Perché se lo comprano devono offrirgli di più, altrimenti lui che ci guadagna a muoversi? In due anni non ha trovato una squadra che gli offrisse quanto lui e il procuratore chiedessero, a 2 anni e poi 1 dalla scadenza, fatti due domande, è chiaro che non a zero nessuno gli offrirebbe quanto chiede. In aggiunta se lui poi resta con 8 milioni di stipendio cosa dovrebbero dire Theo, Leao, Bennacer e compagnia cantante?


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Febbraio 2022)

Se vuole accetti i 4,5 che gli offre il Milan(anche basta con la favola dei 6 mln),altrimenti aria,e comunque oggi come oggi è francamente impresentabile,sembra un vitello.


----------



## medjai (16 Febbraio 2022)

Offrire un rinovo a 4M più un 20% della sua rivendita non sarebbe male secondo me. Alla fine lui spingerebbe per andarsi in modo di prendere quella percentuale e sistemerebbe una destinazione. Il Milan almeno farebbe una plusvalenza che anche se fossero 10M, peggio sarebbero i 0 che prenderemmo a Giugno.


----------



## MagicBox (16 Febbraio 2022)

Anche io non credo ad un’offerta del Milan superiore a 4,5…

detto questo, ormai si sta preservando, giocherà al 50%, non può rischiare per un infortunio di far saltare l’accordo che avrà già in tasca 

io personalmente non lo schiererei più, ma non perché ce l’abbia con lui, proprio perché non lo considero utile alla causa in queste condizioni


----------



## Vinx90 (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Parliamo di Kessie, un fabbro, non di Iniesta o un giocatore su cui poter scommettere ad occhi semi chiusi, se gli dai 8 milioni chi mai dovrà prenderlo poi? Per dargli quanto? E se post rinnovo gioca come ha già fatto per 4 stagioni su 5, ci teniamo un paracarro pagandolo come un fenomeno?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. *Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione*. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/



A me non pare che stia aiutando la squadra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Eh certo, il procuratore che ha solo lui in procura tra l'altro vuole la cifrona al punto che ignora Maldini da DUE ANNI per il rinnovo, e secondo te non vuole la bustarella stracolma? In più chi diavolo spende 50 milioni più un ulteriore aumento a Kessie? Perché se lo comprano devono offrirgli di più, altrimenti lui che ci guadagna a muoversi? In due anni non ha trovato una squadra che gli offrisse quanto lui e il procuratore chiedessero, a 2 anni e poi 1 dalla scadenza, fatti due domande, è chiaro che non a zero nessuno gli offrirebbe quanto chiede. In aggiunta se lui poi resta con 8 milioni di stipendio cosa dovrebbero dire Theo, Leao, Bennacer e compagnia cantante?


il senso del mio ragionamento è un altro, e l'ho spiegato qualche post fa. Se tu pensi che non valga, come scrivi tu, non rinnovi e il problema è risolto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di Kessie, un fabbro, non di Iniesta o un giocatore su cui poter scommettere ad occhi semi chiusi, se gli dai 8 milioni chi mai dovrà prenderlo poi? Per dargli quanto? E se post rinnovo gioca come ha già fatto per 4 stagioni su 5, ci teniamo un paracarro pagandolo come un fenomeno?


infatti. se non vuoi scommettere su di lui non rinnovi. Comunque in premier i fabbri li pagano a peso d'oro, vedi quello che si era portato a casa uno come Baka. Oggi un Iniesta varrebbe 250M , non 50.


----------



## Vinx90 (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> infatti. se non vuoi scommettere su di lui non rinnovi. Comunque in premier i fabbri li pagano a peso d'oro, vedi quello che si era portato a casa uno come Baka. Oggi un Iniesta varrebbe 250M , non 50.


Ste scommesse lasciamole fare alle squadre che possono farle, non è il nostro caso, ma a prescindere, io, non la farei di certo per un Kessie.
ps: infatti stiamo vedendo tutto quanto il Chelsea stia cercando di sbolognarlo a destra e manca per evitarsi almeno l’ingaggio.
Ps: il caso bakayoko Chelsea è il perfetto esempio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Eh certo, il procuratore che ha solo lui in procura tra l'altro vuole la cifrona al punto che ignora Maldini da DUE ANNI per il rinnovo, e secondo te non vuole la bustarella stracolma? In più chi diavolo spende 50 milioni più un ulteriore aumento a Kessie? Perché se lo comprano devono offrirgli di più, altrimenti lui che ci guadagna a muoversi? In due anni non ha trovato una squadra che gli offrisse quanto lui e il procuratore chiedessero, a 2 anni e poi 1 dalla scadenza, fatti due domande, è chiaro che non a zero nessuno gli offrirebbe quanto chiede. In aggiunta se lui poi resta con 8 milioni di stipendio cosa dovrebbero dire Theo, Leao, Bennacer e compagnia cantante?



penso che la verità stia lì. Il procuratore è un Mastro Stregone con 1 assistito, l'unico suo interesse è la bustarella che noi non diamo (probabilmente da dividere con il suo assistito). Questo sa che questo rinnovo per lui significa pensione.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.


Se lo rinnovi a 8 milioni te lo tieni fino alla pensione. Chi trovi che ti dia 50 milioni per il cartellino se poi ne deve dare 8 a lui?

La verità è che Kessie non vale queste cifre. Poi se troverà un gonzo che gli da i soldi che chiede bravo lui. Noi 8 milioni ci paghiamo Theo + Leao, è tutto dire.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma solo a me è piaciuto domenica quando è entrato con la Samp? Ha aperto bene il campo due volte liberando rebic. Non è entrato male secondo me


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se lo rinnovi a 8 milioni te lo tieni fino alla pensione. Chi trovi che ti dia 50 milioni per il cartellino se poi ne deve dare 8 a lui?
> 
> La verità è che Kessie non vale queste cifre. Poi se troverà un gonzo che gli da i soldi che chiede bravo lui. Noi 8 milioni ci paghiamo Theo + Leao, è tutto dire.


quello che non sopporto è questo dire che "costa" 80 milioni (oggi per Lollo 100M, così, per arrotondare). Per quanto riguarda il futuro, vedremo. Io sono convinto che chi lo compra non ci perderà, in un modo o nell'altro, e che non rimarrà senza squadra.


----------



## mabadi (16 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo ha mollato di testa dall'estate.
> Al suo livello avrà giocato 5 partite.


certo se si dovesse fare male seriamente rischierebbe di stare senza stipendio e spero che il Milan lo abbandoni e non faccia in questo caso sciocchezze.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> questa roba dei 90 milioni lordi non si può sentire. volendo ne investi 16, lo vendi a 50, hai un anno di prestazioni sportive e ci fai un botto di plusvalenza. Vedi inter con Lukaku e Hakimi che alla fine hanno comprato a buffo e ci hanno guadagnato, dopo aver vinto nel frattempo uno scudetto. L'unica cosa è valutare quanto vale e se poi non ti rimane una palla al piede, ma questa è una considerazione tecnica e non economica.



Kessie è appetito perchè oggi prende un ingaggio da 2,5 e a zero ha tanti acquirenti. Un Kessie con scadenza lontana e 8 di ingaggio pensi abbia la fila fuori dalla porta? 

Kessie è bello che andato, nonostante la dirigenza sia da due anni che prova a rinnovargli in contratto, fondamentalmente perchè lui ed il suo procuratore hanno deciso fin da allora di svincolarsi per firmare il contrattone della vita. A Maldini do una sola "colpa", quella di aver pensato che le parole abbiano ancora un peso, di aver creduto alle parole dell'ivoriano. 

Non ci avesse creduto la scorsa estate sarebbe stato ceduto a tempo debito.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me è piaciuto domenica quando è entrato con la Samp? Ha aperto bene il campo due volte liberando rebic. Non è entrato male secondo me



Fisicamente è in uno stato pietoso, si vede lontano un miglio. Si riprenda, che rinnovo o meno ci serve da qui a fine anno, ma un Kessie che stia bene fisicamente non questo lesso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Kessie al termine della stagione lascerà il Milan. confermarlo vorrebbe dire investire 90 mln lordi (come riferito QUI https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-veretout-con-sanches-adli-tonali-e-bennacer.113001/ ). L'ivoriano ora non è a posto fisicamente. Al Milan però non hanno dubbi sulla volontà del giocatore di aiutare la squadra fino al termine della stagione. Poi sarà addio.
> 
> *Il rientro di Ibra e Theo a rischio giallo QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/ibra-punta-napoli-theo-occhio-al-giallo.113006/


Se, come pare, abbiamo cercato di prendere Renato Sanches in extremis a fine gennaio è proprio perchè i nostri sanno che abbiamo un problema in casa fino alla fine della stagione. Perchè Kessiè è un problema, inutile nascondersi.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Se, come pare, abbiamo cercato di prendere Renato Sanches in extremis a fine gennaio è proprio perchè i nostri sanno che abbiamo un problema in casa fino alla fine della stagione. Perchè Kessiè è un problema, inutile nascondersi.



Io invece ci credo poco, o forse si è provato a prenderlo per luglio. Parlo proprio numericamente, giocando una volta a settimana, cosa te ne fai di Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie, Sanches, Bakayoko, Krunic. Sei mediani per due posti. Senza un addiodi un mediano per me non poteva arrivare un mediano.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Se, come pare, abbiamo cercato di prendere Renato Sanches in extremis a fine gennaio è proprio perchè i nostri sanno che abbiamo un problema in casa fino alla fine della stagione. Perchè Kessiè è un problema, inutile nascondersi.


Concordo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io invece ci credo poco, o forse si è provato a prenderlo per luglio. Parlo proprio numericamente, giocando una volta a settimana, cosa te ne fai di Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie, Sanches, Bakayoko, Krunic. Sei mediani per due posti. Senza un addiodi un mediano per me non poteva arrivare un mediano.


Numericamente sono d'accordo, magari hanno provato ad anticipare il suo arrivo per agevolarne l'inserimento e considerando anche la situazione ambientale ormai compromessa dell'ivoriano. Fermo restando che Renato Sanches è molto duttile e sarebbe potuto tornare utile anche come trequartista.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Numericamente sono d'accordo, magari hanno provato ad anticipare il suo arrivo per agevolarne l'inserimento e considerando anche la situazione ambientale ormai compromessa dell'ivoriano. Fermo restando che Renato Sanches è molto duttile e sarebbe potuto tornare utile anche come trequartista.



Io penso anche tanto agli equilibri del gruppo, immettere uno come Sanches a metà stagione in un reparto che numericamente non ne ha bisogno rischia di essere controproducente. 

E' roba estiva un calciatore cosi secondo me.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kessie è appetito perchè oggi prende un ingaggio da 2,5 e a zero ha tanti acquirenti. Un Kessie con scadenza lontana e 8 di ingaggio pensi abbia la fila fuori dalla porta?
> 
> Kessie è bello che andato, nonostante la dirigenza sia da due anni che prova a rinnovargli in contratto, fondamentalmente perchè lui ed il suo procuratore hanno deciso fin da allora di svincolarsi per firmare il contrattone della vita. A Maldini do una sola "colpa", quella di aver pensato che le parole abbiano ancora un peso, di aver creduto alle parole dell'ivoriano.
> 
> Non ci avesse creduto la scorsa estate sarebbe stato ceduto a tempo debito.


anche per me è andato, anche se sono curioso di andare a vedere come va a finire. Non vale 8m all'anno e non glieli darà nessuno. Però non partiamo con questa tiritera dei 50,90,290 milioni ogni volta, con questo meccanismo del "netto*2*anni di contratto+20 milioni standard di commissioni al procuratore", quindi ciao. 

Perchè altrimenti sono tutti fuori portata, e poi come ho detto, non è vero e non è detto che sia così. 

Ad esempio, per me Vlahovic è uno che fra 2 anni magari lo vendi a 150M, ma se il ragionamento è 75M + 7m*2*5 = 145M , quindi irraggiungibile , fai un ragionamento sbagliato secondo me.


----------



## Route66 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fisicamente è in uno stato pietoso, si vede lontano un miglio. Si riprenda, che rinnovo o meno ci serve da qui a fine anno, ma un Kessie che stia bene fisicamente non questo lesso.


Questo suo stato pietoso è figlio esclusivamente delle sue decisioni e della stagione balorda farcita da Olimpiadi e Coppa d'Africa.
La stagione 20/21 è stata chiusa con il caprone in grande forma e in pratica a maggio si è chiuso un ciclo di due stagioni attaccate senza pausa.
L'estate scorsa poche ferie, matrimonio e olimpiadi senza preparazione.
Al ritorno subito un infortunio e via di partite ogni tre giorni fino a fine anno.
Per lui e tutti quelli in CA poche vacanze e via di ritiro e inizio torneo.
Tutto questo con lo stipendio puntualmente pagato dalla società che di contro non lo ha potuto utilizzare per il 30% delle partite disputate e noi qui a tirare giu santi e madonne perchè lui in campo è un cadavere, contratto o non contratto....


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Febbraio 2022)

Se e' intelligente,dopo una stagione pessima come questa,firma e sta' zitto.Detto questo a noi ci serve un centrocapista con doti fisiche che corre come una saetta,non un bradipo.Se firma anche a 6 ci mette nei problemi visto che secondo me sono troppi,dunque per me puo' andare.Ma poi dopo una stagione del genere voglio vedere chi gli offre 8/10 mln.....mah


----------

